# Will I have to file?



## PizzyP

I only made $299 driving for uber last year since it's just a random gig for me. Will I receive the tax forms? I think I was told it's only if made more than $600.


----------



## UberTaxPro

PizzyP said:


> I only made $299 driving for uber last year since it's just a random gig for me. Will I receive the tax forms? I think I was told it's only if made more than $600.


Uber is required to send out 1099 if you make $600 or more. So no you probably won't get a 1099(k) from Uber.


----------



## forqalso

But, your income is still taxable. 
From irs.gov:

*Self-Employment Income*

It is a common misconception that if a taxpayer does not receive a Form 1099-MISC or if the income is under $600 per payer, the income is not taxable. There is no minimum amount that a taxpayer may exclude from gross income.

All income earned through the taxpayer's business, as an independent contractor or from informal side jobs is self-employment income, which is fully taxable and must be reported on Form 1040.

Use Form 1040, Schedule C, _Profit or Loss from Business,_ or Form 1040, Schedule C-EZ, _Net Profit from Business (Sole Proprietorship)_ to report income and expenses. Taxpayers will also need to prepare Form 1040 Schedule SE for self-employment taxes if the net profit exceeds $400 for a year. Do not report this income on Form 1040 Line 21 as Other Income.

Independent contractors must report all income as taxable, even if it is less than $600. Even if the client does not issue a Form 1099-MISC, the income, whatever the amount, is still reportable by the taxpayer.

Fees received for babysitting, housecleaning and lawn cutting are all examples of taxable income, even if each client paid less than $600 for the year. Someone who repairs computers in his or her spare time needs to report all monies earned as self-employment income even if no one person paid more than $600 for repairs.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

To be on the safe side, I have always included all income. Even if someone pays me with a check for $30 for doing something, I included it. If it's not part of usual business, then I put it on Other Income line. This will save you from a lot of headache in the future.

For example, if you drive for Uber, and one day you also drive a friend to the doctor and even though you refuse to take it, she manages to leave the $10 in your car. (Disclaimer: please consult your accountants on this.) my humble opinion is that you should include that in your Schedule C along with your Uber income (whether you get a 1099 from Uber or not depending on your Uber income). The taxes you pay arising from that $10 is, max, for most people, no more than $4, but it can save you a lot of headache in the future.


----------



## UberTaxPro

ClevelandUberRider said:


> To be on the safe side, I have always included all income. Even if someone pays me with a check for $30 for doing something, I included it. If it's not part of usual business, then I put it on Other Income line. This will save you from a lot of headache in the future.
> 
> For example, if you drive for Uber, and one day you also drive a friend to the doctor and even though you refuse to take it, she manages to leave the $10 in your car. (Disclaimer: please consult your accountants on this.) my humble opinion is that you should include that in your Schedule C along with your Uber income (whether you get a 1099 from Uber or not depending on your Uber income). The taxes you pay arising from that $10 is, max, for most people, no more than $4, but it can save you a lot of headache in the future.


Your civic responsibility is inspiring! If everyone was like you our national debt would be much less!


----------



## StarzykCPA

PizzyP said:


> I only made $299 driving for uber last year since it's just a random gig for me. Will I receive the tax forms? I think I was told it's only if made more than $600.


You probably won't get a form, but as mentioned, it is your responsibility to report this income on your tax return regardless of the amount. So if I were you, I would still the Schedule C for your Uber business.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Mr. Starzyk, my understanding is that for any type of income, as long as it is $1 or more I should report it on my tax return, which is what I have been doing.

Some people say no, it's $10 or more. Some say it's $100 or more. Some even say it's $400 or more.

Can you professionally confirm on this?

Thank you!


----------



## DRiver II

whats our Schedule C business code?


----------



## StarzykCPA

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Mr. Starzyk, my understanding is that for any type of income, as long as it is $1 or more I should report it on my tax return, which is what I have been doing.
> 
> Some people say no, it's $10 or more. Some say it's $100 or more. Some even say it's $400 or more.
> 
> Can you professionally confirm on this?
> 
> Thank you!


Technically your understanding is correct - any amount and it should be reported.


----------



## StarzykCPA

DRiver II said:


> whats our Schedule C business code?


I believe it's 485300


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

I engage an accountant for company matters. But I file my own individual returns. So, for income, when in doubt I report. For expenses, when in doubt I don't claim them. This way, I pay higher taxes than I would have if I have let a good accountant do my 1040s. For several particular years I think I lost about four thousand dollars combined, but you get better over the years from more reading and learning including asking IRS employees. Each year I save up to two grand from tax prep fees by filing my own 1040, so over the long run, I save money, the IRS continues to make more from my taxes vs if I have a good accountant do it for me at $200 an hour (complex returns). But one downside is, I spend more than 30 hours to file the 1040, a good accountant can do it in ten hours or less. As the years go by, you learn more, so the "when in doubt, pay more to the IRS" scenarios become less and less often in occurrence.


----------



## UberPissed

All income must be reported - no questions asked. The ambiguity is when it must be reported. Banks issue if it is over $10. Contractors if it is over $600. 

Also - its not what your net is, its what is paid. if your net is $300, but your amount before expenses is $3,000, and you don't file, the IRS will send you a CP2000 suggesting that all 3,000 is income, subject to self-employment tax. 

Sometimes the best way to prove that you don't have a filing requirement is to file a tax return.


----------

